# Filter Change



## sandrat (Jan 17, 2012)

hello,
i have my tank running for 3 weeks now 36 gallon with cichlids.
do i need to change the filter?
i look at the filter and the water running over the fillter


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

No, don't change the filter yet (cleaning it with tank water during changes is enough), but you should be very concerned about cycling the tank with fish. Please read up on aquarium cycling and get a water test kit to avoid stressing or killing your fish.


----------



## erik1989 (Feb 6, 2012)

y


----------



## erik1989 (Feb 6, 2012)

maybe,you can have a look at the aquatiums


----------



## sandrat (Jan 17, 2012)

drzoom said:


> No, don't change the filter yet (cleaning it with tank water during changes is enough), but you should be very concerned about cycling the tank with fish. Please read up on aquarium cycling and get a water test kit to avoid stressing or killing your fish.


checked the water last friday everything is OK, i have 8 cichlids in the tank for 10 days.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What were your water readings? Any readings with Ammonia or Nitrites are not good readings.
But to answer your question, only rinse in tank water as stated above to not kill off the bacteria growing, second, no need to rinse unless its getting clogged up. But as you stated, the water is running over the filter instead of through it. Grab a small bucket of water from your tank, rinse it in that.


----------



## sandrat (Jan 17, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> What were your water readings? Any readings with Ammonia or Nitrites are not good readings.
> But to answer your question, only rinse in tank water as stated above to not kill off the bacteria growing, second, no need to rinse unless its getting clogged up. But as you stated, the water is running over the filter instead of through it. Grab a small bucket of water from your tank, rinse it in that.


Thanks, I'll do it tonight.
Regarding the test, I toke it to the store and they test it for me at allfish emperium
I'm going to order the test kit so I can start testing myself


----------



## datay (Feb 8, 2012)

Change it now.




______________________
gccf


----------



## Seemerollin (Feb 7, 2012)

Get a good test kit, not strips. You said you have 10 Cichlids in a 30gal tank? What kind of cichlids do you have because it sounds like you could be way over stocked.


----------



## sandrat (Jan 17, 2012)

Seemerollin said:


> Get a good test kit, not strips. You said you have 10 Cichlids in a 30gal tank? What kind of cichlids do you have because it sounds like you could be way over stocked.



i have 8 cichlids and my tank is 36 gallons
2 orange johanni ( male & female )
2 yellow lab cichlid ( male & female )
1 paratilapia bleekeri 
1 Snow White
2 mix cichlids


----------

